# 1911 Punisher Compensator



## jonathanmill

I wanted the compensator from the movie Punisher for my 1911 22's (I know they don't need them but they look awesome). Turns out they don't make them... So I did. Let me know what you think. Thanks.

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums...428017883_1160103241_3069944_1779985179_o.jpg


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

good news and bad news.....

good news.... looks very nice

bad news ...... your compensator is most likely considered a suppressor under the NFA rules. by looking at the picture you posted it would appear that the muzzle diameter is much larger than .22 caliber , probably .40 to .45 caliber ..... this would be considered an expansion chamber and since the ports do extend into the expansion chamber it definitely meets the criteria under the NFA...... as .22s are a fairly quiet round anyway, my guess is that this would alter the sound pattern significantly.
remember, the suppressor need not quiet the weapon, just alter the sound patterns. and you dont have to INTEND to do, it just has to happen. ..... granted, all this is just a guess but i would wager a large sum of money that i am right. 

btw.... the bad part of this has no merit if you are outside of the USA.


----------



## Shipwreck

A comp is not illegal (not an NFA item). If anything, it makes the gun louder.

I owned a 1911 with a factory comp before.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Shipwreck said:


> A comp is not illegal (not an NFA item). If anything, it makes the gun louder.
> 
> I owned a 1911 with a factory comp before.


i am in no way saying that every compensator is illegal. what i am saying is that his home made compensator has a bore much larger than the original barrel and that it could act as an expansion chamber, a ported expansion chamber IS the definition of an integral suppressor. a normal comp doesnt have a bore with a expansion chamber, the bore of the compensator closely matches the bore of the barrel.

i hope that clears up what i was trying to say.


----------



## IronMan

Hey Jonathanmill, 
That compensator looks sweet!! Can you produce more of these and maybe sell them on ebay??


----------



## John2393

Comps aren't illegal, but for..45 they're pointless. Asthetically it does look cool, as long as its not one of those bushing replacement types. 

.45 acp doesn't put out enough pressure to need one to reduce muzzle flip. A .40 or 10mm would be an advantage as that round has a high pressure load going through it. But if it makes you happy, rock on, it does look cool, but I had one on mine and after 20 rds I took it off, and it made no difference. Maybe if you feed +p .45 through it it may help. But 45 acp is a subsonic bowling ball.

But if you Google 1911 compensators you will find a bunch of them, some bushing replacement type, which dont do crap, some barrel/ guide rod attatchable types. Dragonfire makes both. Maybe Google dragonfire 1911 comps. But for the record, your handmade one is pretty cool. Just watch the muzzle flash in your face when shooting in rhe dark.


----------



## LoneWolf

That punisher compensator you made is amazing! How hard was it to do?


----------



## VAMarine

OP hasn't been back since posting this...

Closed


----------

